# Homes  For  Our  Troops



## north star (May 18, 2015)

*= > = > = >*



Here is a link to an organization that helps our veterans,

..."*Homes  For  Our  Troops*".    *https://www.hfotusa.org/*

They build & provide "mortgage free" homes to our severely

wounded veterans..................You can volunteer or donate

or both !

Thank you for your consideration.











*< = < = < =*


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 19, 2015)

Here is another organization that built one in our city






http://operationfinallyhome.org/

https://www.facebook.com/OFHFlatheadValley

It was a great community effort. The local college student building program did a lot of the concrete and framing labor on the home.

What surprised me was they did not cut corners with materials. Not one piece of OSB in the entire home.


----------

